# Webmin Postgres and Postfix setup [solved]

## Ladynik0n

I am trying to setup Postfix using this guide 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email:_A_Complete_Virtual_System_-_Postfix_to_Postgres

When accessing webmin and setting up the postgres section I changed the ip address and I got the following..

SQL select * from pg_database order by datname failed : no pg_hba.conf entry for host "[local]", user "postgres", database "template1", SSL off

any ideas?Last edited by Ladynik0n on Wed Jun 27, 2007 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

HBA = host based authentication and you've broken it by changing IP.  Have a look in the file pg_hba.conf.

----------

## Ladynik0n

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> HBA = host based authentication and you've broken it by changing IP.  Have a look in the file pg_hba.conf.

 

    host all all 10.2.0.202 255.255.255.255 trust

    # IPv4 local connections:

    host    all         all         127.0.0.1/32          trust

    # IPv6 local connections:

    #host    all         all         ::1/128               trust 

this is the only section that could have anything wrong.

[EDIT]

Just in case someone runs into this.. the pg_hba.conf was missing this line:

local   all         postgres                          ident sameuser

thanks to the postgres mailing list gurus!

----------

